# Switch from TOTW to Nature's domain



## Antonio Bernardy (Feb 21, 2011)

Anybody switched from taste of the wild to nature's domain? If so, how did it go? I currentlyoo feed TOTW but looking for a cheaper alternative without givin up much on quality! I do know they're made by the same company. thanks


----------

